# [SOLVED] Printing Crashes Applications



## DynamicDoug (Feb 12, 2011)

Every time I attempt to print anything from Google Chrome or Firefox or Adobe Reader or any application, it crashes and doesn't respond, any solutions? Please help!


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Printing Crashes Applications*

is this a new problem?, have you ever been able to print with this computer?
what printer are you using?


----------



## DynamicDoug (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Printing Crashes Applications*

Yes, it's a new problem.
I am using the Brother MFC-5890CN


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Printing Crashes Applications*

try system restore, before the problems started.
start>all programs>accessories>system tools>system restore..

good luck


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Printing Crashes Applications*

Also see if new drivers available - 

Brother: MFC-5890CN: Downloads: United States

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## DynamicDoug (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Printing Crashes Applications*

Drivers worked! Could of sworn I tried that, but still thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Printing Crashes Applications*

Awesome !!

Could be that a fresh set of the drivers did the trick.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

